# Do they look PB to you...?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been looking at these pups and they look purebred to me. One of them looks like a panda shepherd? 

In some pics they look mixed, in some they look PB. Figured I'd come ask some of you seasoned members.

They're in a rescue and (I believe) momma had them at the shelter. 

These are the only two (first two pics are of the same female) who I think look PB, and I know a bitch in heat can mate with several males....


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm no expert by far. But I would say GSDmix. I think they definatly have GSD in them but to me something seems to off for them to be pb. They seem a little to stocky like they might be GSD-bully mix. Very cute pups though!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Any other ideas?

And any ideas what they may be mixed with? lol


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

No, they don't look purebred to me. Of course, that being said, I am not that good at eyeballing puppies!
Sheilah


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha, why do puppies have to be so hard to decipher!? xD


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No def not purebred... especially the second one with staffy stripe down it's face.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe Peanut Butter... but not Pure Bred.  Cuties though!!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I would not say they are purebred GSD they look they are mixed with staffy..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mixed probably. Total cuties!! Can I have one?lol


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the one with a blaze. She/he is super cute!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I was thinking maybe mixed with a Jack Russel......


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Konotashi, this is the wrong place for this question, we have a separate section:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pb-mix-rescue-posts-review/


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, sorry about that. I thought it'd go here because they're rescues. I didn't know we had that section. Oops. :x


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Konotashi said:


> Oh, sorry about that. I thought it'd go here because they're rescues. I didn't know we had that section. Oops. :x


I just heard you DID put this in the right place BUT if you really aren't sure if they are purebred (and it looks like everyone agrees they are not), it's best to PM the moderators before posting.

Thanks,


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Even the top two don't look PB to me. Before even seeing the other posts I was going to say they look part pit. Pit pups have a very distinct look to them as pups, IME, and it tends to be the strong side of the mix in facial structure.


----------

